# 6-8 weeks charter advice for 2016



## stheyn (Nov 7, 2009)

The wife and I are trying to plan a seabbatical for early 2016. We are relatively flexible in timing and location. Thinking NZ, South Pacific or even the VI's 

The question is, is there other options besides the big charter co's? How does one find other options? Maybe owners looking for extra income or a partial barter for Ski Condo time, or?

Just looking for ideas, thanks.


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

I sent you a pm


----------



## stheyn (Nov 7, 2009)

vtsailguy, I can't PM, so I am responding here. Sounds interesting, please send me an email with more details or? stheyn at aol dot com

Thanks.


----------

